
Switching from Instapaper to Readability - jemeshsu
http://bits.mmarfil.com/post/5713703284/switching-from-instapaper-to-readability
======
jaste
Funny that Marco wrote both APPs. You can keep using Instapaper and link it to
readability to pay the writers if you want.

------
rocamboleh
What is the "save later" interface like in Readability? I'd welcome the
ability to annotate in Instapaper and better sort saved articles (perhaps with
a tagging or folder system). Would your recommend I switch to Readability?

